# Авиация > Литература >  Новая книга о самолете Су-25.

## andrew_78

Выпущены книги:
*А. Кожемякин, А. Коротков “Штурмовик Су-25. Тридцать лет в строю. Часть I. В Вооруженных Силах СССР 1981-1991 гг.”– М., 2012 . – 400 с.: ил . – ISBN 978-5-98734-011-0*

*А. Кожемякин "Штурмовик Су-25. Тридцать лет в строю. Часть II. В Вооруженных силах РФ и СНГ 1992-2011 гг."– М, 2014. – 416 с.: ил.: – ISBN 978-5-600-00810-6*

В издании освещена тема строевой службы самолёта Су-25 (по классификации НАТО – Frogfoot), известного под позывным “грач”. В 2011 году исполнилось 30 лет с момента, когда первый серийный самолёт был поставлен в войска. Год за годом описаны значимые моменты в истории частей ВВС и авиации ВМФ, вооруженных самолетом Су-25 и его модификациями. Уделено внимание применению “грача” вооруженных конфликтах, техническому совершенствованию самолета.

Материал написан на основании выписок из документов. Обобщены воспоминания участников событий, проанализирована специализированная литература. Работа изобилует уникальными фотографиями, соответствующими хронологии событий. Для любителей стендового моделизма в приложениях есть полные и достоверные схемы камуфляжной окраски штурмовиков советского и постсоветского периода в трёх проекциях (всего в двух книгах 41 вариант). Приведены данные по самолетам, список аварий и боевых потерь в войнах и конфликтах. 

Правку и консультирование осуществляли военные авиаторы в отставке и инженеры проектных, производственных и ремонтных организаций, авиационные историки.

В I книге 400 страниц и 667 изображений. Во II книге 416 страниц и более 1000 фото. Формат 205х290 мм. 

*Издание предлагалось на сайтах:*
http://русские-витязи.рф/Aviation31

http://www.clubtm.ru/search.php?searchf=%D1%F3-25

http://www.bgshop.ru/Catalog/GetFull...0144528&type=1

http://www.chitai-gorod.ru/catalog/b...287.1425034395

Книга "Штурмовик СУ-25. Тридцать лет в строю. Часть 2. В Вооруженных силах РФ и СНГ 1992-2011 гг." - Андрей Кожемякин. Купить книгу, читать рецензии | ISBN 978-5-600-00810-6 | Лабиринт

*Электронная версия сразу двух частей:*
iTunes в разделе iBooks для устройств на iOS:
https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/su-...69887602?mt=11
на Google Play Книги для устройств на Android и также для устройств на iOS.
https://play.google.com/store/books/...CwAAQBAJ&hl=ru

*Замечено в магазинах:*
Москва
В сети магазинов "Новый книжный":
у Речного вокзала
в Кузьминках
на ВДНХ
на Коломенской
на Сухаревской

Москва, Мясницкая ул., д. 6/3, стр. 1.
Торговый дом «БИБЛИО-ГЛОБУС»

Москва ул. Новый Арбат, дом 8.
МДК "Арбат"

Москва, Олимпийский пр-т, д. 16 СК “Олимпийский” (7,8,9 подъезды, павильон 1/8).
магазин  “Техника молодежи”

----------


## Serega

Отлично!

такие новости радуют, ибо налицо правильный стандарт литературы такого рода. Успехов в продажах и распространении!!!! Здорово что есть теперь по су-25 такая книга!!!

Ну и пару боковиков для затравки можно б было показать :-)

----------


## FLOGGER

А цена-то есть у этой книги?

----------


## An-Z

а что так жлобиться с превьюшками? в таком размере смысла от них 0

----------


## kfmut

> А цена-то есть у этой книги?


поддерживаю вопрос о цене, хотя бы примерно, 1000, 1500, 2000руб?

и если не затруднит, пару страничек с текстом в читабельном формате :-)

----------


## FLOGGER

Понятно, спасибо.

----------


## sss

Присоединяюсь к предыдущим постам в части поздравлений обоих Андреев с завершением колоссальной работы (тюменского поздравлю лично :) )
Не знаю, как считает сам Коротков, но думается мне, что это работа всей жизни. Ушло на нее, как я понимаю, никак не менее 10, а то и 15 лет поисков, переписки, выпрашивания-выклянчивания (в хорошем смысле) любых фото, анализа этих самых фото, мучительного высматривания деталей камуфляжа на полуслепых ч/б снимках...
Отдельное спасибо, видимо, надо сказать поучаствовавшему (не рисунком, так советом и иной помощью) Сереге из Бундеса!
Возможно, надо благодарить и еще кого-то? Напишите! Сообщество должно знать тех, кому оно обязано информацией высшей пробы!




> Authors A. Kozhemyakin and A. Korotkov are preparing for publication book:
> *"Su-25. 30 years in action. Part I. The military aviation of the USSR 1981-1991 years."*
> The book is illuminated issue military service of the Su-25 (NATO - Frogfoot), known by the callsign "rook." In 2011 the 30th anniversary of the moment when the first production aircraft was delivered to the Soviet Army. Much attention is paid to the use of "rook" in Afghanistan, the technical improvement of strike aircraft.
> The work is replete with unique photographs, relevant chronology of events. For fans of stand modeling in applications will accommodate full and authentic camouflage paint scheme attack aircraft of the Soviet period in three projections (about 25 versions) with a history of the origin and significance of the emblems on the sides of the Su-25. Summary tables are given to the personnel and aircraft (about 600 serial numbers), the list of accidents and combat losses.
> In a production version of the book 370 pages of text and tables and about 500 photos (all photos with description on English). Printing of the book is scheduled for late August 2012 - the beginning of September 2012. Part of the edition will be distributed among veterans of blighty air force and among other organizations. The rest will go on sale.
> The publication is preparing to enter the authors' own funds. All rights reserved.
> Leave a preliminary application for the purchase of the book by sending an email to: raznye-raznosti@mail.ru .


ребятки, дорогие мои, ну нельзя же так! Ну в самом деле, это ж атомный п...ц!
Ну нельзя доверять автоматическим переводчикам, а если он не автоматический, так вообще надо гнать его ссаными тряпками за такую работу! Читать невозможно, аж скулы сводит...
Такие книги выходят не каждый месяц и даже не каждый год. Ну попросите вы здесь перевести вам 50 строчек на английский - не сомневаюсь, что масса народа будет рада помочь в ТАКОМ деле ТАКИМ авторам!

И еще раз спасибо за труд и удачи в издании!

----------


## Антоха

Отличная новость! С нетерпением ждем книгу! Уверен, что она займет достойное место в коллекции каждого уважающего себя любителя советской и российской авиации.

----------


## Gnom

Ждём! :Biggrin:

----------


## Антон

Можно узнать какие будет схемы камуфла(по полкам)?

----------


## AndyK

+ 
65 обаэ, Дамгартен
186 иишап, Бутурлиновка
357 ошап, Брандис
397 ошап, Кобрин
802 уап, Краснодар

Су-25УБК забыл, но это я так, буквоедствую :Smile:

----------


## Антон

А по 461 ШАПу будет что нить? А вот схемы которые были с 91 года будут?

----------


## AndyK

> А по 461 ШАПу будет что нить? А вот схемы которые были с 91 года будут?


Во 2-ой части книги  :Smile:

----------


## APKAH

А что-то наподобии реестра Су-25 планируется в первой части? Вероятно предполагается классификация по полкам?  :Smile: 

Насчёт перевода на английский, действительно, довольно грубовато. Будет желание, обращайтесь, подкорректируем!  :Smile:

----------


## Антон

> Во 2-ой части книги


Можно парочку примеров камуфла? Куплю книгу в основном из-за них :Rolleyes:

----------


## AndyK

Ну и в дополнение. В книге будут типовые схемы окраски, несколько вариантов. Для примера, как это будет выглядеть

----------


## Serega

кстати побуквоедствую.

на схеме камуфла есть техничка. Это есть хорошо, как гриццо.

Но - самоль показан с баками и на них тоже есть не только характерная, но и хорошо заметная техничка (желтый треугольник и надписи). Почему на баке технички нет?

Но ваще - подход, как я и говорил, правильный и книга будет то что надо! Очень я доволен.

----------


## AndyK

Совершенно справедливо отмечено. Есть такой косяк, если успеем, то поправим

----------


## Eagle_rost

практика показывает, что вторых частей более не бывает.........

----------


## Sveto

> Стенд издательской группы, содействующей печати книги, на 25-й Московской международной книжной выставке-ярмарке, проходившей 5-10 сентября на ВВЦ.


"100 лет Военно-воздушным силам России 1912-2012"
Кто издател этой книги и где можно найти обсуждения?

----------


## Gnom

> "100 лет Военно-воздушным силам России 1912-2012"
> Кто издател этой книги и где можно найти обсуждения?


Приветствую, Светозар!
Не уверен полностью, но основная масса книг этого издательства Фонд "Русские витязи"

----------


## Sveto

спасибо :)

----------


## An-Z

Агентура доложила, что книга вышла.

----------


## Антоха

Поздравляю авторов и читателей с выходом в свет долгожданной книги!

----------


## Gnom

Мои поздравления авторам! Как можно получить книгу в Беларусь?

----------


## Kochegar

Здравствуйте , коллеги . Подскажите , есть ли у кого ТО на Су-25 , и существует ли оно вообще ? Заранее благодарен.

----------


## AndyK

*Kochegar*, см. личку

----------


## AC

> ...до полного распространения тиража – выкладывание электронной версии книги запрещено...


Хм-м... я извиняюсь... но я вот пока нашел только один путь "распространения" с оплатой через Сбербанк и отдельным "оговариванием" (?!) сроков и способов доставки:
Raznye-raznosti.ru, Литература, , Военно-историческая литература, Штурмовик Су-25. Тридцать лет в строю. Часть I. В Вооруженных силах СССР.
А более удобно ее где-то еще можно купить???

----------


## An-Z

Книга зачотная, хоть и успел прочесть около 100 страниц, останавливаться не хочется. Очень интересный фактический материал. Не понравилась скупость в подаче цветных иллюстраций. Есть странности в печати ч/б фотографий - многие имеют оттенок пурпурного, хотя на одной странице можно встретить  фотки и нейтральные и тонированые, странно. Нашёл пару грамматических нелепиц - очень полезно давать текст на вычитку посторонним от авиации и военного дела людям, он станет более читабельным. Но всё это мелочи, придиризьмы - как говорят некоторые пострадавшие))))

----------


## Юрий Тепсуркаев

> Есть странности в печати ч/б фотографий - многие имеют оттенок пурпурного, хотя на одной странице можно встретить  фотки и нейтральные и тонированые, странно.


Есть такое дело, к сожалению - пурпурной краски типография перелила. В результате оттенки цветов камуфляжа на "боковиках" "уплыли"  :Frown:  Я понимаю, конечно, что это мелочи, на ценность книги не влияющие совершенно, но все же...

----------


## An-Z

> Не совсем понятно...


Всё намного проще. Но для полной ясности показываю в картинках
Вложение 43892

На странице где фотки, на мой взгляд, неоправданно много полей и они широкие и фотки визуально задавлены. Как фотографу, мне хочется такого размера фоток, чтоб на них можно что то разглядеть. На этих фотка разглядеть что либо сложно, что вызывает вопрос - нафиг они в таком мелом виде нужны? По мне так было бы лучше видеть на странице по 4 фотографии..
Такая же фигня с проекциями демонстрирующими схемы окраски - мелкий цветной самолётик на белом поле. Место то есть, отчего так мелко то всё? На мой взгляд размеры картинки можно было увеличить на 10-15%
С черно-белыми иллюстрациями тоже все не так просто. Если бы на одной странице не встречались разные по тону фотографии, то это не так бросалось бы в глаза, а когда так, уж очень заметно.

----------


## Mig

Только что приобрел книгу двух Андреев - Кожемякина и Короткова о Су-25.
Бегло просмотрел: впечатляет!!! Это серьезный и глубокий *труд*! Масса разнообразной и структурированной информации, фото!
Буду изучать. Как прочитаю - отпишу.
А пока - Андреям огромное спасибо за настоящую *книгу* :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile: !

----------


## Д.Срибный

> Буду изучать. Как прочитаю - отпишу.
> А пока - Андреям огромное спасибо за настоящую *книгу*!


ждем рецензию на сайте ))

----------


## nikitayak

Вчера получил книгу. Спасибо! Конечно, прочитать не успел, но в общих чертах просмотрел.
Скажу прямо - книга впечатляет!
Огромное количество материалов, таблицы заводских номеров прямо по полкам - такого еще не было. Даже не могу представить, как два человека смогли собрать такой объем информации.
Знаю, что многим не понравился размер фотографий. Но мне кажется, что не стоило укрупнять их в ущерб количеству.
А так как качество печати хорошее, то особенности сильно заинтересовавшего борта можно и через лупу рассматривать (без всякой иронии!).
Недостаток вижу только один, но он явно типографского происхождения - на стандартных цветовых схемах (поздние варианты) слишком мал контраст, хотя на раннем варианте с этим все в порядке.
Как любитель камуфляжей могу добавить, что наконец-то на многие давно кочующие боковики появились фотографии, и значительно прояснилось, как все это выглядело сверху.
Без преувеличения можно сказать, что вы вместе с авторами книги "МиГ-29 в частях ВВС" положили начало новому поколению монографий.
Все-таки классические монографии "история создания/модификации/боевое применение" переживают определенный кризис (практически все военные типы уже описаны), теперь время более специализированных книг, особенно с реестрами.
Спасибо за прекрасную книгу!
С глубоким уважением, Никита.

----------


## An-Z

> ...Знаю, что многим не понравился размер фотографий. Но мне кажется, что не стоило укрупнять их в ущерб количеству. А так как качество печати хорошее, то особенности сильно заинтересовавшего борта можно и через лупу рассматривать (без всякой иронии!)...


Отвечают многие. :Smile: 
Знаете, когда располагаешь уникальными цветными фотографиями Су-25 в Афганистане, а публикуешь их уменьшенными в 3-4 раза.. по моему это скупердяйство, щемить от общества такие фоты, тем более если собрались тему полностью раскрыть. Рассматривать эти мелкие *полиграфические* изображения через лупу, это даже не ирония, а издевательство. Попробуйте сами, ничего кроме увеличенного растра вы там не увидите. А вы бы сильно расстроились, если бы книга была бы толще на 10-20 страниц, но с цветными фотографиями на ширину страницы, и пусть на 200-300 рублей дороже? Я приобрёл книгу даже не открывая, так как был уверен в авторах. Авторы не подвели, а вот вёрстка и типография достойна наказания.




> ...Как любитель камуфляжей могу добавить, что наконец-то на многие давно  кочующие боковики появились фотографии, и значительно прояснилось, как  все это выглядело сверху...


К сожалению я дочитал книгу лишь до 180 страницы и не заметил пока ни одной фотографии по которой можно было бы уверенно определить "как  все это выглядело сверху" у какой либо из 29 приведённых окрасок. Буду вам признателен, если вы мне подскажете на каких страницах я могу увидеть эти фото. 
Вот раньше выходил хороший журнал -"Мир Авиации", когда в нём реконструировался камуфляж или окраска самолёта, всегда приводились фотографии данной машины и каждый мог оценить насколько точно художникам удалось восстановить образ машины. В данной книге можно было если не привести фото самолёта на соседней, с цветным рисунком, странице, то дать в каждой схеме сноски, на каких страницах можно их увидеть. 
Вообще, не раз ловил себя на мысли, что книге не хватает предметного (именного) указателя.

----------


## nikitayak

Здравствуйте, Андрей! Да разве ж я против крупных фотографий? Я их сам люблю, но авторы писали, что нельзя было их укрупнить, не уменьшив количество. Это было бы вообще невыносимо! :Smile: 
Про лупу я написал потому что точка на фотографиях довольно мелкая и изображение под лупой не так уж фатально распадается.
"Фотографии на боковики" и "как это выглядело сверху" - это две разных мысли. В частности, афганские борта 02 и 34 я видел только боковики, и только теперь увидел и их фотографии - на с. 93 и 165.
А "..выглядело сверху.." имеется в виду, что при огромном количестве боковиков в литературе практически нигде не было видов сверху или стандартных схем камуфляжа. Только а "Мире Авиации", но это насколько помню, уже машины не советского времени..

----------


## An-Z

Приветствую! Авторы лукавят, лакун в книге достаточно, на мой взгляд есть где ужаться, можно было отказаться от каментов к фоткам на английском (считаю, что если кто англоязычный и купит эту книгу, то явно не из за возможности почитать подписи под фотками), можно было поджать таблицы... Да и лишних пара десятков страниц сильно бы увеличили цену? Но книга была бы гораздо смотрибельнее.
Ну это всё моё виденье, как могло быть лучше с моей точки зрения, но авторам то виднее))
Ага, теперь "разные мысли" смог переварить  и понять. Да, то что в книге собраны все стандартные схемы окраски и есть её главный плюс.

----------


## An-Z

Ну вот, ещё одно светило, на котором не может быть пятен, нарисовалось! Бронзовеешь!!))))
Все свои замечания я высказал исходя с позиций потребителя. Всегда становится видно, что можно было сделать лучше, когда виден результат. Но получилось то, что получилось. На мой взгляд получилось *ОЧЕНЬ ХОРОШО,* есть отдельные недостатки о них и говорю. Всё остальное - рассуждения из серии "что могло быть, если бы.." Не получилось и ладно, и так уникальный продукт. 




> И еще люди от тебя звонят и заказывают, да не по одной штуке. Спасибо  конечно, но даже не знаю… Ты сам определись, прежде чем рекомендовать  нашу книгу своим знакомым.


Что, и это плохо? А уж кому что рекомендовать обойдусь без твоих советов.




> И читатели им пишут респекты.


 Респекты коллективу авторов!! Множественные респекты!! Аллилуя!! Хочешь на всех форумах где выложена инфа о вашей книге, ретранслирую множественыя респекты? Может тебе полегчает..




> Андрей, начнем с того, что я неласково обошелся с тобой в “привате”..


Андрей, давай закончим на том, что мне твоя ласка до лампады. Приласкай кого-нибудь другого..

----------


## Mig

> Авторы лукавят, лакун в книге достаточно, на мой взгляд есть где ужаться, можно было отказаться от каментов к фоткам на английском (считаю, что если кто англоязычный и купит эту книгу, то явно не из за возможности почитать подписи под фотками), можно было поджать таблицы... Да и лишних пара десятков страниц сильно бы увеличили цену? Но книга была бы гораздо смотрибельнее.


ИМХО обсуждая книгу о Су-25 нужно четко отделять "котлеты" от "мух": содержание и полиграфическое исполнение.

*Содержание - уникальное!!*! Не знаю, как другие участники форума, но я *впервые* читаю книгу о самолете, в которой так скрупулезно рассказывается об эксплуатации и боевом применении конкретного самолета. За это авторам глубочайший респект! А второй респект - за то, что авторы задали новый стандарт для авиационной литературы в описании эксплуатации/применения авиационной техники. На фоне книги Андреев теперь "проскочить", написав в книге 100 страниц о создании и испытаниях АТ и  15 страниц об эксплуатации в частях, - уже не получится.

Полиграфическое исполнение. Всем известно, что в России *нет* нормального издательства, специализирующегося на авиационно-технической тематике. Поэтому авторы были вынуждены издавать книгу за свои собственные средства, а общие расходы на издание книги ИМХО примерно равны стоимости новой легковой иномарки бюджетного класса... О чем активно критикующий (критиковать-то всегда проще, чем что-то делать) книгу о Су-25 почему-то забывает.

Авторы были вынуждены оптимизировать расходы на издание и они обратились, как им казалось, к "профессионалам"-полиграфистам. Но, похоже, ошиблись. Поэтому все обоснованные претензии, связанные с версткой/цветоделением/полиграфией следует адресовать т.н. "профессионалам" от полиграфии, но не авторам, которые подготовили оч. серьезный текст, собрали огромный иллюстративный материал, который "полиграфисты" не смогли профессионально использовать в верстке...  
Т.е. полиграфические проблемы - это  не вина авторов, а их беда... Но за одного "битого", как известно, дают двух "небитых". Поэтому при подготовке к печати 2-го тома авторы многое сделают уже по-другому. А если лично я смогу им быть полезен, с радостью чем смогу - помогу!   

С уважением,
Сергей Исаев

----------


## An-Z

Сергей, а разве  я где то высказывал неудовлетворение содержанием данной книги?  Наоборот, я её всем рекомендую. У меня есть замечания, лишь к иллюстрациям, компоновке изображений. Да это и не замечания, а скорее просто пожелания. Будут ли он приняты авторами к сведению - их дело...

----------


## Д.Срибный

> Да нет, я то как раз в поряде, поскольку это моя первая и последняя работа такого масштаба. И на критику реагирую правильно. Другое дело когда критика эта (особенно зная подоплеку) превращается в об...ралово.


Андрей, при всем моем уважении, я не увидел даже признаков того, что ты называешь "об...ралово". Были критические замечания к качеству полиграфии, при общей высокой оценке книги. Каждый ведь имеет право на собственное мнение? В конце концов, вы книгу делали для нас, для читателей :)

----------


## Юрий Тепсуркаев

> К сожалению я дочитал книгу лишь до 180 страницы и не заметил пока ни одной фотографии по которой можно было бы уверенно определить "как  все это выглядело сверху" у какой либо из 29 приведённых окрасок. Буду вам признателен, если вы мне подскажете на каких страницах я могу увидеть эти фото.


Андрей, поверь на слово - к большинству вариантов окрасок фото сверху имелись и такие окраски были отрисованы максимально точно.
Не вполне уверен, что без согласия авторов можно озвучить причины, по которым ты не найдешь этих фото в книге. Поэтому, если что, спрашивай в личку. Но повторю еще раз, что окраски сделаны максимально точно - ни с формой пятен, ни с их цветом Коротков схалтурить не дал. Другое дело, что в печати цвета поплыли - спасибо типографии :(

----------


## An-Z

Юра, я не сомневаюсь, что фоты были и рисунки нарисованы максимально подробно. Зная щепетильность одного из авторов в этом вопросе, сомнений у меня просто НЕТ. Но я не могу представить причины по которой нельзя опубликовать фото 25 летней давности рядом с картинкой. Но раз они были, ладно, проехали..

----------


## AndyK

> Но я не могу представить причины по которой нельзя опубликовать фото 25 летней давности рядом с картинкой. Но раз они были, ладно, проехали..


Андрюх, все очень просто. Во-первых, такой задачи мы перед собой не ставили. Все цветные проекции вынесены в приложения. Каждый лист - один самолет в 3-х проекциях, плюс краткое описание. Куда там фото лепить? Или на каждый лист делать еще лист с фотами? Плюс еще 29 листов к объему книги. Во-вторых, многие снимки сделаны много лет спустя, т.е. к описываемому периоду никакого отношения не имеют, в виду чего попросту неуместны в этой книге. Ко всему прочему, эти снимки едва ли представляют художественную ценность (с точки зрения публикации в книге), поскольку съемка велась специально "на камуфляж" (различные фрагменты планера).
PS.Единственное исключение было сделано для 09 борта из состава 200 ошаэ, который будучи уч. пособием в Монино сохранился (на момент съемки) практически в неизменном виде. Ибо это был единственный сохранившийся на то время (сейчас, увы, его потихоньку "дербанят"...) самолет из первой партии, переданной ВВС и один из первых участников БД в ДРА.

----------


## Mig

> Сергей, а разве  я где то высказывал неудовлетворение содержанием данной книги?  Наоборот, я её всем рекомендую. У меня есть замечания, лишь к иллюстрациям, компоновке изображений. Да это и не замечания, а скорее просто пожелания. Будут ли он приняты авторами к сведению - их дело...


Андрей, 
за более чем 20-летнюю карьеру в рекламе мне пришлось участвовать в создании и полиграфическом исполнении десятков годовых отчетов крупных банков и компаний, сотен проспектов и буклетов, тысяч листовок, флаеров, открыток и т.п. полиграфической продукции. И я наверняка знаю, что профессиональный художник/дизайнер-полиграфист при разработке макета издания, а тем более такого солидного как книга о Су-25 просто-напросто *не может не сделать авторам профессиональных предложений по макету/верстке* книги. Профессионал не может не сказать, что лучше дать одно фото хорошего качества (и содержание, и качество самого фото) большим размером, чем три фото - маленьким форматом. И начинающий мальчик-верстальщик знает, что врезка *не может* делить страницу пополам, а верстка на странице должна быть *сквозной*, любой человек, связанный с полиграфией *обязан сказать и убедить* автора, что в книжной  биографии важен *портрет* человека, а не ростовое фото размером 2х1 см и т.д., любой опытный пользователь word-а знает, что глава должна начинаться с буквицы, но *не* с таблицы и т.д. и т.п. 
Но наши авторы в силу того, что они не связаны с полиграфией, были уверены, что имеют дело с профессионалами-полиграфистами и поэтому доверяли им...  Логично ли в этом случае критиковать авторов за то, что они из лучших побуждений доверились не тем людям?

----------


## An-Z

> Андрюх, все очень просто....


Один из простых вариантов решения проблемы "Куда там фото лепить?", я привёл выше.  Но скажи, ни на один нарисованный "цвет", нет хотя бы пары фоток того периода, на который изображён самолёт? Фотки монинского борта тоже меня огорчили, ведь легкодоступная машина, в оригинальном окрасе, что мешало сделать нормальное по качеству фото?




> ...  Логично ли в этом случае критиковать авторов за то, что они из лучших побуждений доверились не тем людям?


Наверно да. У авторов достаточно знакомых которые знают людей занимающихся профессионально изданием книг много лет. Можно было бы посоветоваться. Раз авторы целиком положились на собственное мнение и опыт, с них и спрос.

----------


## Mig

> ...Наверно да. У авторов достаточно знакомых которые знают людей занимающихся профессионально изданием книг много лет. Можно было бы посоветоваться. Раз авторы целиком положились на собственное мнение и опыт, с них и спрос.


Гм-гм... У меня много знакомых. В их числе есть и гинекологи. Но я с ними не советуюсь :Smile:

----------


## Д.Срибный

Сергей, зачем же утрировать? Никогда не было ситуации, когда знакомые просили тебя найти им врача, или наоборот, ты никогда не просил знакомых помочь с докторами? Или ты, не дай бог, идешь на прием к первому встречному врачу? :)
Предмет данного спора от меня ускользает. 
Авторы представили свою книгу. Читатели обрадовались, похвалили, и очень сдержанно посетовали на качество полиграфии. В чем тут проблема? При чем тут какие-то личные обиды?
Ведь никто здесь не отрицает, что материал собран уникальный, книга замечательная, огромное спасибо авторам за это!
Но, возможно, она могла бы быть еще лучше. Об этом и речь )
К сожалению, я сам пока еще книгу не видел, как только получу ее в руки, обязательно выскажу свое мнение.

----------


## An-Z

> Гм-гм... У меня много знакомых. В их числе есть и гинекологи. Но я с ними не советуюсь


 :Biggrin:  Видимо время не пришло ещё, но по любому ваши отношения с гинекологами вне обсуждаемой темы  и мало кому интересны.. А по теме -вы бы могли помочь авторам проконсультироваться у специалиста издателя-полиграфиста?

----------


## Mig

> А по теме -вы бы могли помочь авторам проконсультироваться у специалиста издателя-полиграфиста?


Дык в своем посте # 53 русским по белому написал: "А если лично я смогу им (авторам) быть полезен, с радостью чем смогу - помогу!"

При этом не рекомендовал бы опять смешивать "мухи" с "котлетами", т.е. "издателя" (коими авторы выступили самостоятельно) с "полиграфистом" - компетентного в полиграфии человека (или людей), могущего организовать весь процесс от дизайн-макета книги и верстки до упаковки готовых экземпляров и доставки тиража заказчику.

----------


## An-Z

Дык это то сейчас! А вопрос, отказали ли в помощи на этапе подготовки книги? Уверен, что нет.. И я бы подсказал с кем можно посоветоваться.
П.С. Вообще, вся эта тема "лютый пеар" данной книги.))))

----------


## Mig

> Вообще, вся эта тема "лютый пеар" данной книги.))))


PR-рить хорошее всегда приятно и радостно! :Smile:

----------


## AndyK

> Один из простых вариантов решения проблемы "Куда там фото лепить?", я привёл выше.


В отношении того, чтобы дать фото рядом с картинками, я уже ответил выше. "Цвет" в 3-х проекциях - вне основного текста, а к большинству боковиков фото прилагаются. Что касаемо ссылок, знаешь, вот как-то вообще в голову не пришло :Smile:  Да и сейчас необходимости в этом не вижу. 




> Но скажи, ни на один нарисованный "цвет", нет хотя бы пары фоток того периода, на который изображён самолёт?


Хмм, ну давай смотреть. Пройдусь по всем вариантам по-порядку. Мне не лень  :Smile:  Боевые. Борт 09 200 ошаэ - есть в книге фото. 85 из Кубинке - не нашли. Фото 86 борта есть, а вот 85 нету! Борт 27 контурный в "песочном" камо из 378 ошап - есть в книге . "Зеленых" 26 и 20 378 ошап - нет фото тех лет. "Зеленый" 06 из 206 ошап - есть в книге фото. "Песочный" 06 из 378 ошап - есть в книге (и не одно), "песочный" 27 красный - есть, но  неважного качества (в книгу не ставили). Борт 15 из 372 оишаэ/378 ошап - фото есть в книге (вообще довольно известный с-т по снимкам Максименко), "полтинник" из 378 ошап - есть в книге. 59-й из 378 ошап, вообще один из самых известных по снимкам! 33 из 452 ошап был отснят много-много лет позже и всех изменений в его облике - только украинские ОЗ. "Песочный" 47 из 378 ошап - есть, книгу не вошло (по запарке ли, али еще по какой причине, не упомню уже.По этой же причине нет "нормального" снимка "афганской" спарки 64).ЗГВ-шные 04 и 06 борта - полно фото в сети и книжках по Су-25. "Копейка" - не нашлось приличных снимков тех лет. 21 из 357 ошап - есть в книге. 12 из С-Чая - известен по фото Бутовски. 23 оттуда же - участник парадов Победы 2000-ых. Спарки. 91 из Кобрина - фото поздних лет. Афганская 64 - см. выше. 97 из Кубинки - есть фото. 40 из Бутурлиновки - поздние фото, 64 УТГ - аналогично. ЗГВ-шные 71 и 50 - известные по сети и книгам. 93 из 206 ошап - есть фото. 31 из Краснодара - поздние фото. 72 - известна по фото Бутовски. 
Мы старались без особой нужды не ставить в книгу ранее "засвеченные" снимки. Вообще, ты же знаешь, что найти приличные фото 80-ых весьма проблематично, тогда ведь человек с фотоаппаратом на аэродроме (если это только не Скрынников, Джус и т.п.) - явление из ряда вон выходящее. Могу сходу вспомнить только Максименко, но как он сам говорит "особисты" просто устали с ним бороться и в конце концов махнули рукой. Приличные снимки пошли от западников уже времен накануне вывода. Их снимки, датированные 1991 годом мы в книгу дали.




> Раз авторы целиком положились на собственное мнение и опыт, с них и спрос.


Вот опыта то как раз и не было :Smile:

----------


## An-Z

Спасибо за информацию, всё понятно.

----------


## Gnom

Сегодня получил книгу. Начал читать. Есть некоторые огрехи в орфографии. Есть неточности, которые очень бросаются в глаза. Это касается маршала авиации А. Н. Ефимова. По тексту он маршал, затем генерал-полковник, далее опять маршал. 
Пролистал книгу целиком. Понравилось содержание и наполнение. Про качество фото форумчане высказывались выше, хотя лично меня размер фото самолётов удовлетворил. Зато не понравился размер фото на стр.17 и стр. 22 Бакушева А.В. и Афанасьева А.М. - ну уж очень они мелкие. 
Поздравляю авторов с книгой и спасибо за труд.

P.S. К Вам обращались представители 206 ШАБ из Беларуси по вопросу приобретения книги?

----------


## Eagle_rost

> Обновлен список городов отправки. 
> Так же заказать книгу можно на сайте букс.ру:
> [[/url]


так нет там ее уже в продаже то..........
а я уж собрался было заказать ее

----------


## Eagle_rost

> уточню в чем дело и отвечу.


если новости? а то один из пунктов выдачи данной фирмы в 50 метрах от моей работы

----------


## AndyK

*Gnom*, спасибо за отзыв!




> Это касается маршала авиации А. Н. Ефимова. По тексту он маршал, затем генерал-полковник, далее опять маршал.


В одном единственном месте сей косяк. На финальной вычитке я пропустил :Frown:  




> Зато не понравился размер фото на стр.17 и стр. 22 Бакушева А.В. и Афанасьева А.М. - ну уж очень они мелкие.


Увы, крупных фото их тех лет не нашлось...




> P.S. К Вам обращались представители 206 ШАБ из Беларуси по вопросу приобретения книги?


Понемногу идет процесс. А одному из ветеранов ИАС, стоявшему у истоков формирования 206 ошап, несколько дней назад мной книга была передана лично.

----------


## Eagle_rost

> обновил предложение. оно сейчас на модерации - проверка занимает несколько дней. книга пока есть в наличии.


кажет ее нет в продаже

----------


## Антоха

> кажет ее нет в продаже


Странно, в некоторых "центральных" магазинах не могут продать ни одной книги, а где-то ее не достать:( ???

----------


## Eagle_rost

> Странно, в некоторых "центральных" магазинах не могут продать ни одной книги, а где-то ее не достать:( ???


все еще на модерации..........

----------


## Антоха

На прошедшей неделе, путем реализации многоходовой схемы, мне удалось получить книгу в свое распоряжение. Первое впечатление - БОМБА!
Наша с Серегой работа "нервно курит" в сравнении с этим трудом... Конечно есть огрехи в оформлении, но они компенсируются достойным содержанием. Читаю с удовольствием и открываю для себя один из лучших штурмовиков современности.

----------


## Eagle_rost

ну что там? будет или нг подарок себе в виде Вашей книги?

----------


## Eagle_rost

вот только что от них пришло
Здравствуйте, Дмитрий.

Данной книги не в настоящий момент в продаже на нашем сайте, так как она отсутствует у наших поставщиков.

Вы писали 21 декабря 2012 г., 21:07:03:


 Здравствуйте!
А когда вот эта книга наконец станет возможной для заказа
А. Кожемякин, А. Коротков 
Штурмовик Су-25. Тридцать лет в строю. Часть I. В Вооруженных Силах СССР 1981-1991 гг 

авторы говорят, что никаких проблем мне ее через Вас получить нет........
Жду Вашего ответа

----------


## F378

в Белорусии ее кто нибудь распостраняет ?

----------


## Eagle_rost

К сожалению, у нас возникли проблемы при выполнении части вашего заказа.
Некоторые товары мы сможем отправить позже, чем предполагалось.
Предполагаемые сроки отправки:
22-01-2013 : Пользовательский товар 210 от клиента 823307

----------


## bakulinks77

Заказал еще в декабре.До сих пор жду. Ту же шляпу пишут :)

----------


## Eagle_rost

по ходу я эту книгу буду изучать ан 23 февраля
К сожалению, у нас возникли проблемы при выполнении части вашего заказа.
Некоторые товары мы сможем отправить позже, чем предполагалось.
Предполагаемые сроки отправки:
30-01-2013 : Пользовательский товар 210 от клиента 823307

----------


## Eagle_rost

> по ходу я эту книгу буду изучать ан 23 февраля


так оно и получилось, сегодня выкупил, неплохое издание.
приятно был удивлен увидев себя в списке источников:-)))))))

----------


## AndyK

> приятно был удивлен увидев себя в списке источников:-)))))))


Да, в части, касаемо истории полков МА некоторая полезная информация нами была почерпнута, хоть и неточностей там хватает. Но по отношению к общему объему фактической информации в справочнике это, конечно, капля в море. :Smile:

----------


## Eagle_rost

> Да, в части, касаемо истории полков МА некоторая полезная информация нами была почерпнута, хоть и неточностей там хватает. Но


ну полков на Су-25 в ВВС ВМФ было мало......
насчет неточностей хотелось бы подробностей

----------


## AndyK

> насчет неточностей хотелось бы подробностей


Можно. Только время потребуется (надо ж к первоисточникам и рукописям своим обращаться :-)) Ну и не для этой ветки тема.

----------


## Eagle_rost

> Ну и не для этой ветки тема.


почту мою знаешь.......
кстати когда второй том будет по Су-25 мне лично он более интересен.

----------


## lindr

> Санкт-Петербург, пр-т Обуховской Обороны, д. 105 ДК им. Крупской
>  книжная ярмарка


*Только на одной точке* и продавца часто нет на месте по 2-3 недели. Кому интересно - расположена первый этаж по левую руку ближе к выходу ЗА здание, в последнем ряду слева от прохода, там плакаты самолетов висят. 

Номер точки не помню брал продавца пару интересных книг, каждый раз с трудом вспоминая где он стоит :Rolleyes: .

----------


## Dolan

> *Только на одной точке* и продавца часто нет на месте по 2-3 недели. Кому интересно - расположена первый этаж по левую руку ближе к выходу ЗА здание, в последнем ряду слева от прохода, там плакаты самолетов висят. 
> 
> Номер точки не помню брал продавца пару интересных книг, каждый раз с трудом вспоминая где он стоит.


Уважаемый lindr! Можно подумать,что Вы каждый день в течение 2-3 недель приходите на Крупу к закрытой напрочь точке. При этом каждый раз с трудом вспоминая где она находится:)))) Не возводите напраслину. Торговая точка работает каждый день,кроме понедельника с 11.00 до 16.00. Точное местоположение: Синий зал, место №7. Естественно,все мы люди и имеет право на отдых. В течение года я отсутствовал всего 3 недели,причём не дольше, чем 7 дней подряд. 
Для справки: осталось 3 экз.

----------


## lindr

Не сколько не жалею вас обидеть, но все, что я сказал правда.

- Я действительно каждый раз с трудом нахожу вашу точку  :Smile: 

- Я приходил к вам в Июле-октябре ЕМНИП 5 раз, 2 раза тока была закрыта а ориентировочное время было около 2 недель с даты неудачного визита, то есть я приходил 12-14 числа а было написано закрыто до 23-го точные даты не запомнил.

По вашим словам мне просто не повезло, тем лучше  :Wink:  без обид ладно?

----------


## Dolan

сообщение прочитал,ответить что-то не получается. моя почта slovo@bk.ru  лучше напрямую

----------


## Gnom

> Работы над второй частью книги продолжаются. По объективным причинам есть задержки, в том числе с рисовкой 
> цветных схем в трех проекциях. Пожелаем AndyK скорейшего выздоровления и возвращения в творческий процесс!


Отличная новость! Ждём с нетерпением! Удачи в работе!
P.S. Изменить бы фон обложки...

----------


## Антоха

Мои поздравления! будем ждать с нетерпением и читать с наслаждением))))

----------


## Gnom

Ииии-ха! Давно держу место на полке))))

----------


## Mig

> С небольшим опозданием (куда без этого :) книга напечатана. На следующей неделе начну рассылку, в первую очередь по предзаказам. Большую часть заберет ген.заказчик, остальное  - будет доступно в рознице. Всем спасибо за интерес и поддержку! Все-таки, не только хлебом единым (особенно в эти дни) жив наш человек.


Андрей, поздравляю!!!
А где именно книжку можно будет купить? Или, может быть, автор удостоит личным участием процедуру покупки книги? :Redface:

----------


## Антоха

и мне экземплярчик оставьте!!!

----------


## Котков Андрей

Книгу получил, дошла в целости, спасибо, приступаю к изучению.

----------


## Антоха

вчера получил из рук автора свой экземпляр. Очень был рад такому подарку и теперь приступаю к внимательному изучению. 

P.S. Первое что бросилось в глаза и немного расстроило, это малый размер иллюстрационных фотографий. Из-за этого не везде можно различить особые различия в окраске, маркировке и символике самолётов. Есть снимки, которым я бы отдал больше места. И как-то мало реконструкций камуфляжа. Я ожидал большего. Тем более, что по нескольким машинам специально делал для авторов детальные фото окраски строевых машин. Но это очень субъективное мнение. Когда все прочитаю, тогда уже будет полная "картина".

----------


## andrew_78

Оба тома появились у одного западного производителя декалей. Так глядишь скоро и сами декали появятся.
News

----------


## andrew_78

Полный *текстовый* вариант книги (сразу *две* части в объеме около 600 печатных страниц, все главы с 1980 по 2011 год) теперь доступен на iTunes в разделе iBooks для устройств на iOS:
https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/su-...69887602?mt=11

на Google Play Книги для устройств на Android и также для устройств на iOS.
https://play.google.com/store/books/...CwAAQBAJ&hl=ru
20% текстовый фрагмент доступен для бесплатного ознакомления.

В электронной версии книги нет графики (таблиц, схем окрасок, фото).
Стоимость скачивания зафиксирована в долл. США (для РФ составит около 200 рублей).

----------

